# Mono backing size



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got a 5000 series Okuma spinning reel and was gonna put 30lb braid on it. I was just wondering what size mono backing I should use?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would put the equivalent size of mono. If its a situation where you know for a fact that you will never get into the backing or rely on its strength, then you can go lighter but for the most part, stick with the same size or larger.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Why*

Why put the mono backing on at all?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Butcherpen said:


> Why put the mono backing on at all?


There are a few reason to use backing when using braid.
A lot of times when you spool a reel with braid it is more cost effective to back the braid with mono so it will be full if you only want to put 150yds or so on the reel

Also some times the braid will slip on a bare spool and the mono gives the braid something to hold on to.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Tyler. What knot should I use to connect braid to mono?

Tommy


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the double-uni myself.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> I like the double-uni myself.


Yep, uni-uni knot!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i was talking to my brother in california and i asked him what knot he prefers, and it seems like mostly everyone likes the uni-uni knot. so I tried it...and personally, i either lost a hook-up during a battle or lost my rig during casting. I usually use the albright. that said, my brother mentioned also that he too also lost quite a bit of battles and rigs. so, i went back to the albright knot and not lost any battles or rigs ever since. i think the biggest difference between the two is the uni-uni knot is more "smoother" through the eyelits of the reel and rod. anyhow, in my opinion, i like the albright because it is a stronger and reliable knot....

in case you guys are wondering what line i use...i use both braid to mono and mono to mono. however, i am slowly changing back all to mono to mono and ditch the braid lines. since you can not keep over-sized fish, my leader lines are only 30LB mono at max. that is plenty enough for me....with it, I have hooked bull reds to a 43" black drum, so it will hold. plus, its a bit more exciting catching those monster on a lighter lines.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

emon550 Im not trying to be rude but it sounds like you're not tying that knot correctly. I use the double Uni for tying all my mono leaders to my braid and I have never had that knot fail me once.


----------



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah the double uni designed so the more pull the tighter it gets, i would make sure its being tighted correctly.


----------

